# Repticon: Baton Rouge, LA



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

At the Lamar Dixon Expo Center! July 3-4 (This weekend)!!!!

I plan on going, but other than supplies, I have no idea what else I might get. 
I'm thinking either a new species of frog (there probably won't be any darts there, though) or gecko.

Any suggestions???


Thanks, and if you live in close enough to Baton Rouge to go, you should!


----------

